
WD SweRV Cores Roadmap / Architectural Discussion from RISC-V Summit 2019 - russler23
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdvTmVqB070
======
russler23
Interesting talk because SweRV EH2 is multithreaded.

Additional Resources

SweRV GitHub: [https://github.com/chipsalliance/Cores-
SweRV](https://github.com/chipsalliance/Cores-SweRV) Apache license.
Commercial support available from Codasip.

Tom Verbeure's SweRV EH1 deep dive (posted to HN before):
[https://tomverbeure.github.io/2019/03/13/SweRV.html](https://tomverbeure.github.io/2019/03/13/SweRV.html)

Western Digital's deep dive no longer available :(
[https://www.meetup.com/Bay-Area-RISC-V-
Meetup/events/2584829...](https://www.meetup.com/Bay-Area-RISC-V-
Meetup/events/258482969/)

